# strong smelling urine



## Mojo

does anyone know if this is a symptom of pg? i've noticed the last week that my urine smells strong, last night before bed i peed and oh walked in the bathroom and straight away commented that it smelt strong too, without me even asking him.

i know this is a symptom of bladder infection but i've had it for about a week and no other bladder infection signs such as pain/burning/blood. i feel fine.

i know this is completely unlikely and i googled it and only one women said she had strong smelling urine when pg. everything else was bladder infections lol

so if anyone knows anything about this i'd love to hear about it :happydance::happydance:

(btw i drinks LOTS of water so it's not that my urine is too concentrated)

thanks ladies


----------



## Mynxie

it can be a sign of pregnancy.

My urine smelt a bit funny when I was pregnant


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Im not sure on that one.....I know mine gets stronger smelling at times but I think that is when I dont drink enough water...And you say you do drink water....

Are you taking any vitamins or anything, cause that can affect your urine....

:dust: Hope that it is a sign of pregnancy :)


----------



## Mojo

ooh thanks mynxie, i'm now officially excited. roll on Dec 25th when i can test :happydance:


----------



## Mojo

suz, i have been taking b complex (and of course folic acid) and my urine is literally neon yellow but that's been about 3 months now and it never smelled before. nothing else is really different.


----------



## anita665

I had strong, smelling urine when I first found out I was pregnant but I saw the midwife at 8 weeks and a week later she phoned to tell me I had an infection. I don't know if thats what caused the smell of my urine or if it was pregnancy.


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I have noticed a smell when I use the loo but I'm not sure if its my urine smelling stronger or just my sense of smell getting better as I seem to smell loads better now than I did before I was pg.

xXx


----------



## suzan

When I was preg the first time, I told my doc that my urine smelled funny and different and it looked darker, he said that it shouldnt smell different and tested me to see if I had any infection, and indeed I had an infection.

When I got preg again, it again smelled different and didnt have an infection, but I would go with the fact that the urine does smell a bit different when pregnant.\

I hope it's a sign for you hun !


----------



## Mojo

thanks suzan, hopefully i am pg :headspin: even though my ticker says 4dpo if i go by my opk i am actually 8dpo. aahhh bloody 2ww :hissy:


----------



## FJL

I have everything crossed for you that this is a PG sign!!!!


----------



## Mojo

thanks fjl, i also like the possibility that it's just my sense of smell getting stronger due to being pg (but oh could also smell it, does that mean he is pg too? :rofl::rofl:)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

give him a pee stick to find out! :lol:


----------



## Mynxie

pmsl


----------



## poppy

Good luck Mojo - I hope you get your Christmas BFP!

Possiby, if you are pregnant, your body is using more water and that is why the urine is more concentrated. Just an idea! Not sure about this one, but good luck anyway!


----------



## Carlz

Ive noticed the last week my urine is really strong smelling and im a week and 2days late for my period.Ive taken 2tests both negative.


----------



## amzj

i am having the same prob as u my pee smells very strong and has done for the last week or so, i drink plenty and i was on last week but have no pain or ne fin!!! if ne one has any clear answers could u share them please thanx


----------



## babychills

:wacko::baby:HI ALL I HAVE JUST JOINED I NEED SOME HELP TRYING TO UNDERSTAND WHAT'S GOING ON.....


----------



## Annamumof2

Carlz said:


> Ive noticed the last week my urine is really strong smelling and im a week and 2days late for my period.Ive taken 2tests both negative.

i'm 5 days late and my wee is strong smelling too and i keep getting negs.


----------

